# Childhood Train Revisited.....



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

A good friend who knows I collect Flyer turned me on to a relative that was selling their train from the 1950s.All I knew was that the engine was steamer and smoked and they were pretty sure it was Flyer.My instincts had me assured it was an Atlantic and why was I chasing the most common Flyer set made.The box had not been opened in years and turns out it was not only their childhood train but also the one i received in the mid-50s .......set 5630TBW.Lead by a 293 and a nice consist the set was pretty much complete except for the set box.Lots of paperwork with engine wrap and car boxes the set was very good to excellent condition.Paid little more than I wanted to but worth it.Now I have two.....


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice find. Just goes to show that there are still treasures out there to be found. Enjoy the new to you find.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulations on your new by. That’s gotta be a great thrill to find a train that is identical to your first train ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice find enjoy.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

That is really something special.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice set. Great score. Man, that looks like a really nice 293, one of my favorite AF steamers. So far I have not come across anybody selling AF stuff. It will happen
someday. Oh, and those cars look in excellent condition. Congrats.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

I am a sucker for 293s.I have Four different freight sets and a passenger set.They are terrific engines must be the Pul-Mor motor.Yes the cars in this set are really nice.I will neeg to compare to my original set.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I see that the coal pusher is there on the 293. Many of them are missing. And you got the
marker lights on the rear of tender. Nice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice set.. I too like the 293's.. I have 3 of them, and they're all great engines. I also have collected all the sets I had as a kid.. Dad sold all the trains for $50 bucks, but kept all the Plasticville...go figure...The one set I just can't seem to want to re-acquire is the 1963-64 MOPAC passenger set. I refuse to pay that much for a toy.. I did, however, buy the re-issued MOPAC passenger set with ABBA and 7 cars, all un-run.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

flyernut.....just a heads up second weekend in sept. very nice train show in our old Central Terminal in Buffalo N.Y..This is an annual show and a good amount of vendors.I plan on two or thre e tables of only Flyer....I will post in Train Show section of the Forum......


----------

